# Found Canoe



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

Was out on a trip yesterday on the Poudre and saw the strangest thing while were meeting with our customers at picnic rock saw a couple of guys pull up with an aluminum canoe. I thought that they were planning on going up to the lakes further up the canyon but low and behold as we were driving up to our put in for the day saw them paddling below the diversion dam that is below the bridges take out and above the Filter plant diversion dam. When we had finished our trip we were driving down the canyon and saw this canoe pinned up on some rocks in the above section with no one around so we pulled it off and took it to our shop. The canoe is beat to hell so if anyone knows of these yahoos I have their canoe have them give me a call @ 970 903 3265 ask for Kevin or leave a message.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

*another canoe*

Thats funny, Bobbuilds and I unpinned a green canoe yesterday just below maddog on the FP run. Also beat to hell but, out of the river.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Take it to the scrap yard! We could get enough for a 30 pack of smooth ones. F the pindeho who was up there in that anyway! RiverSalvageInc. 1800-wryrpfd


----------

